# All my babies



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

So since I've been inactive a while my horde of fur babies has changed quite a bit. I've rehomed a crazy cat. Added another cat and a dog. I've also unfortunately lost two rat babies.

Here they all are:

Azazel, my only rat at the moment.








Bull Dozer aka Dozer. My pit bull.








Burnside aka Bernie, my old man shitzu.








The new girl. Molly Hatchet aka Molly. She is a walker hound bloodhound cross. She's a tracking dog. And she is very good at it.








My cat Bear. He is about ten years old. He has freckles on his nose.








Lastly is another new addition. Her name is Jezebel. She is a reformed feral.








Anyway, that is my brood.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Love your pit! All your smaller dogs and cats just prove pits get along with everything. I hate people who act like you cant have pits around smaller animals because they have a 'high prey drive'. My dog is a german shepherd and grew up with gerbils. He has zero prey drive even though german shepherds supposedly have a super high prey drive. Breed stereotypes bug me. 

Your pit is really handsome though! Same goes for your other critters


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Cute kitties!


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Awwwe, all of them are very cute. Your cat Jezebel looks just like my best friends cat, encept hers is a male.


----------

